

Hacker Rap Battle, Come at me Brogrammer - mekarpeles
http://www.hyperink.com/blog/?p=27

======
PapaSmurf007
That video was a golden retrieval.

------
jorgegonzales
entertaining, nice job Mek!

~~~
mekarpeles
Thanks Jorge, I appreciate it :o)

